
A time when the French aristocracy was obsessed with face stickers - pepys
https://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/sexy-face-stickers/
======
zeveb
I didn't realise that they had survived so long — up into the 1940s!

~~~
turk184
It will be a thing again, imagine defeating facial recognition with these.

~~~
carlob
I don't know why turk184's comment is dead. But yeah adversarial mouches seems
like an amazing idea! And why not QR-codes.

